# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ismail Kadare shpallet në Tetovë "Doktor honoris Causa"

## Studenti-Te

_UEJL-ja nderon ambasarodrin e kulturës shqiptare_

*Ismail Kadare shapllet në Tetovë "Doktor honoris Causa"*


Ambasadori i kulturës dhe letërsisë shqiptare Ismail Kadare sot me një ceremoni madhështore në Universitetin e Evropës Juglindore (UEJL) në Tetovë është shpallur doktor nderi, që është titulli i dytë i këtij lloji që universitetet shqiptare i dedikojnë pendës së letrësisë shqipe. Kadare për herë të parë është begatuar me një titull të këtillë nga Universiteti i Prishtinës, kurse UEJL-ja është inisitucioni i dytë arsimorë që nderon ambasadorin e lëtërësisë shqiptare me titullin "Doktor honoris Causa". Të pranishëm në këtë manifestim ishin fytyra të njohura të skenës politike, letërsisë, arsimit dhe myfasirë të shumtë jo vetëm nga vendi por edhe nga rajoni. 

Rektori i UJEL-së Alajdin Abazi duke folur në këtë evinimet madhështorë tha se është një nder i madh dhe knaqësi e veçantë që në UEJL është i pranishëm intelektuali dhe shkrimtari i madh Ismail Kadare. 
Duke mos fsheur emocionet nga privilegji që ka ky universitet për të ndarë një çmim të këtillë për një shkrimtarë të madh Abazi tha se i tërë stafi dhe studentët e universitetit këtë takim e kanë pritur me entuzizaëm të madh duke konsiduruar se peng dhe krenari këtë zë të fuqishëm e orgjinal që zgjoi kureshtjen e qarqeve elite botërore. 
"Kjo është hera e dytë që jemi mbledhur së bashku në këtë universitet me shkrimtarin tonë të nderuar, por kësaj radhe për një qëllim tepër fisnik siç është etja për dije dhe kulturë duke dashur që shkrimtarin tonë epokal ta bëjmë pjesë e pandashme të këtij inisitucioni të lartë, vleret e të cilit tanimë janë të njohura, por që veprimtarinë e tij dëshirojmë ta begatojmë edhe me titullin e nderit "Doctor honoris Causa" që i dedikohet shkrimtarit tonë të madh Ismal Kadare" tha Abazai, duke potencuar se ky titull është nderë për UEJL-në dhe zotin Kadre. 
Ceremonia e ndarjes së titullit Doktor nderi u përcoll fillimisht me tingujt e bukur të violinës të eksekutuara nga violinisti i mirënjohur shqiptarë Blegrim Grupi dhe violinistja Sihana Badivuku, kurse më pas sipas regullores rektori i UEJL-së lexoi në gjuhën latine aktin e shpalljes së Isamail Kadresë Doktor honoris Cuausa të UEJL-së.
Shkrimtari më i madh i letrave shqipe dukshëm i emocinuar për nderin që i është bërë në Tetovë fillmisht falemderoi UEJL-në për titullin e lartë që i ka ndarë. "Jam i lumtur që ndodhem në një nga qendrat më të bukura kulturore të Evropës që është kjo zonë që tani quhet Ballkani Predimorë. Kjo zonë ka nevojë më shumë se kurë për kulturë, për emancipim, për dinjitet dhe dritë dhe ju jeni një qendër që e rezatoni këtë dritë dhe unë jam i lumtur që mar këtë titull pikërisht nga ju" theksoi Kadare menjerë pas marjes së titullit "Doctor honoris Causa" në UEJL. 
"Në historinë e Ballkanit për fat të keq për të cilën popujt e Ballkanit mund të mbureshin sepse na ka dalë nga kujtesa të gjithëve ajo kohë kur popujt e kësaj pjese të Evropës ishin në hall të madh të përbashkët spepse në lëmin e kulturës kanë qenë miqësorë në mes veti dhe kanë bashkëpunuar dhe kanë krijuar vlera të mëdha kulturore. Për fat të keq në fillim të shkeullit XX ato zëvëndësuan këtë bashkëpunim kulturorë shpirtërorë e zëvëndësuan me mesazhe të këqija dhe me këtë luftë më i humburi doli populli shqiptarë" theksoi Kadare, duke folur përpara studentëve dhe mysafirëve të shumtë në amfiteratrin e universitetit. 
Penda e letërësisë shqipe, i cili në ka qenë viktimë e sistemit monist, në fajalimin e tij nuk ka haruar pa përmendur edhe izlomin komunsit duke e qujatur këtë izlolim më të egër se ai i perendeorisë otomane. 
"Populli shqiptarë e humbi dy herë Evropën dhe për fat të tij të mirë në fillim të shekullit XXI ai tani kthehet në Evropë me atë kulturë të lashtë dhe me traditën e miqësisë dhe kërkon të jetojë i lirë si gjithë të tjerët" nënvizoi Ismail Kadre, duke bërë thirje popullit shqiptarë për zhvillim të kulturës.
Duke vlerësuar presonalitetin dhe aftësitë e ambasadorit të letërtisë shqiptare, rektori i Universitetit të Prishtinës Arsim Bajrami tha se të ndash një titull të këtillë një intelektuali dhe shkrimtari siç është Kadareja është një privilegj edhe për unveristetet. 
"Dëshimtë që po mer Kadareja që mer jo vetëm nga universitetet por edhe nga asociacionet ndërkombëtare tregojnë se ai është një shkrimtarë me famë botërore dhe janë pjekur kushtet që atij ti akordohet çmimi Nobël sepse ai me të vërtetë e meriton" deklaroi Bajrami. 
Edhe rektori i Universitetit Shtetrorë të Tetovës (USHT) Nexhbedin Behadini ka vlersëuar lartë punën e pendës shqiptare duke theksuar se shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kanë pasur një nder të madh që kanë shpallur Doktor nderi Ismail Kadarenë. "Me këtë dëshmohet se shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kanë aritur një shkallë të pjekurisë kulturore dhe arsimorë dhe kanë aritur në atë shkallë që në këtë formë të shpërbjelnë fytyrat e tyre eminente siç është Ismail Kadreja" u shpreh Behadini.
Shkrimtari Ismail Kadre qëndrimin e tij në UEJL e ka përfunduar me një debat me studentët, ku është diskutuar për tema të ndryshme që tangojnë popullin shqiptarë. Ai në fund ka nënshkruar edhe librat e tij për të intesuarit që kanë marë pjesë në këtë debat. 
Ndryshe Ismail Kadare është shkrimtari me i madh i letrave shqipe, i cili që pas viteve '90 jeton ne Francë. Kanditat i cmimit Nobël në letërsi. Lindi në vitin 1936 në Gjirokaster. Eshtë autor i romaneve "Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur", i perkthyer ne tetë gjuhë te botës, "Muzgu i perendive te stepes", "Koncert ne fund te dimrit", dhe i nje serie vjershash, permbledhjesh, novelash dhe poezish. është nderuar me titullin e lartë "Nderi Kombit".Kadare bën pjesë në Akademinë Franceze nder 12 anetare-shok te huaj te kesaj Akademie, i Akademise se Berlinit. Veprat e tij janë përkthyer ne 20 gjuhë te botës.

Nga: Xhevahir NEZIRI 
www.studentet.info

----------


## RTP

Shkelqyeshem!

----------

